# ZARAGOZA | Puerto Venecia Shopping Resort



## 2008power (May 31, 2008)

*Place:* Zaragoza, Spain.
Puerto Venecia has a gross lettable area of 206,000 m2 (600,000 m2 plot), making it the biggest Commercial and Entertainment Center in Europe.
*Value:* 1 Billion Euros
*Number of stores:* 150 (4.000 jobs)
*Date of opening:* 3 October 2012
*Website:* www.puertovenecia.com


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Another soon to be bailout for the spanish state hno:

Raising taxes, cutting jobs and then parading in front of cameras on the inauguration of the latest financial deathtrap for the creditors that these politicians will have to save from bankruptcy.

Lets see how long this one will take before we can read in the newspaper of its approaching bank rescue :bash:


----------



## 2008power (May 31, 2008)

More night photos:



Favonius said:


> Un saludo.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ swe ve asi de arbolado el parking??


----------



## 2008power (May 31, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> ^^ swe ve asi de arbolado el parking??


----------



## jimmy45 (Oct 9, 2012)

haaaa*-*--**


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

looks very nice. Nice design.


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)

gincan said:


> Another soon to be bailout for the spanish state hno:
> 
> Raising taxes, cutting jobs and then parading in front of cameras on the inauguration of the latest financial deathtrap for the creditors that these politicians will have to save from bankruptcy.
> 
> Lets see how long this one will take before we can read in the newspaper of its approaching bank rescue :bash:


Things are wose than years ago, truth, but reality is not as people from abroad image _(media)_, even the official data about unemployment is higher than the real activity, life is going on as always.
About the private banks... they have a big foreign shareholder, so actually they're not totally spanish, but anyway, it's not the spanish society or the Goverment _(in some aspects, of course)_ but few independent companies.


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

The major investors are British Land and Orion Capital, they are not exactly Spanish...


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I like two things about it. First the architecture is ok or even nice, secondly it seems to be an at least partially open mall. 

The concept of 100% car oriented huge shopping malls in the middle of nowhere is something I can't start to like though, sorry.


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

Slartibartfas said:


> I like two things about it. First the architecture is ok or even nice, secondly it seems to be an at least partially open mall.
> 
> The concept of 100% car oriented huge shopping malls in the middle of nowhere is something I can't start to like though, sorry.


You said it man! That's exactly what I think about the whole project.
The idea of the canal is quite nice, but the "consumerist-car oriented-disguised shopping centre" concept is just disgraceful urbanistically.


----------



## 2008power (May 31, 2008)

Slartibartfas said:


> I like two things about it. First the architecture is ok or even nice, secondly it seems to be an at least partially open mall.
> 
> The *concept of 100% car oriented* huge shopping malls *in the middle of nowhere* is something I can't start to like though, sorry.


Well, there are 2 cross-city buses (31,C4) too, 









and it's not in the middle of nowhere exactly


Besides, a adjacent neighborhood is under construction, _Parque Venecia_.









TV report:





- 14m50s -> You can see the adjacent neighborhood from from atop the El Corte Ingles building.


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

agus_southMVD said:


> You said it man! That's exactly what I think about the whole project.
> The idea of the canal is quite nice, but the "consumerist-car oriented-disguised shopping centre" concept is just disgraceful urbanistically.


It is all just an industrialist elite conspiracy. In the 1960s they built the car factories to be able to produce cheap cars for the then industrialized European market and in the same time push consumerism on the Spaniards, when the Spaniards finally managed to raise their standard of living they then began to produce the cars for the Spanish market.

The next step was to begin the cheap housing suburban hell/mac mansion developments, this began in earnest during the 1990s but only really reached full swing during the 2000s. Once they managed to bring the citizens out of the city centers they began the mallification of Spain.

Basically building huge environmental disasters outside every city, cookie cutter consumer temples to fill their already full pockets even more. This is just the latest one.

The really sad thing about Spain though is that until the 1990s huge exodus, no one lived more than a few km from the city centers, cities like Madrid, Barcelona, Zaragoza, Seville, Bilbao etc all had really small footprints leaving these consumer hell holes redundant. Why go to a mall when you can just simply walk for 5-10 minutes outside of you home and there is every store you would ever need.

USA went through this process in the 1930-1940s, Spain just had to wait until it reached the same materialism/consumerism level which took a good 40-50 years but now it is right here.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

zazo said:


> Things are wose than years ago, truth, but reality is not as people from abroad image _(media)_, even the official data about unemployment is higher than the real activity, life is going on as always.
> About the private banks... they have a big foreign shareholder, so actually they're not totally spanish, but anyway, it's not the spanish society or the Goverment _(in some aspects, of course)_ but few independent companies.


well... and this is not a spanish problem, because the spanish banks had money to provide because banks from other countries(mainly form Germany :/, so they also have the responsibility of the spanish bubble, because they knew for what this money was) gave them this money because they also want to enter in this terrible game of speculation. The spanish government shouldn't rescue this private banks, but rich people rules the world... so they do, and, meanwhile, the media ruled by rich people explains people from the rest of the world that the spanish people are the worst, that they don't work, that they, the spaniards take advantage from them, the good workers of the north of Europe... is sad, but is true, and that explain the first comment


----------



## 2008power (May 31, 2008)

gincan said:


> Why go to a mall when you can just simply walk for 5-10 minutes outside of you home and there is every store you would ever need.


But the big malls also consist of small businesses. Certainly there are many malls - here in Spain -, but I think *they compete with other malls instead of traditional street shops*.

I won't go to Puerto Venecia (or another mall) for this:









I'll go for places such as (these):





























In this case, Puerto Venecia - although it's not a typical mall, but a shopping resort - compete with the shops in *Plaza Imperial* (from a distance of 13,8 km, 15 minutes. THE SAME ROAD!):


































*This is the problem. *
But time will tell.


----------



## Adpg (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Maszgz (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.puertovenecia.com/


----------



## 2008power (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

For sake, it is a SHOPPING area. How do you expect that an area dedicated to commerce is not "consumerist" our "costumer oriented"?

You don't go to a cemetery to have a good time and have a blast.

You don't go to a shopping district/mall/area/neighborhood to "escape consumerism". 

You don't go to an entertainment district/arena/event center to have piece and tranquility and solitude.

The project looks quite nice.


----------

